# Dealing with an over zealous Credobaptist



## cbryant (Aug 14, 2009)

Moderators, if this isn't the appropriate forum, please move.

I have an over zealous SBC friend who is theologically educated that has never been able to accept that I am a paedobaptist. It seems like every conversation over the past 4 1/2 years he's tried to drag me into a debate on why paedobaptism isn't scriptural (In one conversation he said he was trying to bring me back to the faith ) 

I've tried to explain my position many times but since he rejects non-baptist theology outright (or things he cannot harmonize with his baptistism), he'll never be able to see my arguments.

How can I deal graciously with my friend without compromising my convictions about baptism or turning into something hostle. I am asking that this not turn into a debate, there are other threads more suitable.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2009)

We can pair him with my over-zealous Presbyterian friends and they can neutralize one another (like putting a humidifier and a dehumidifier in the same room and letting the two machines duke it out)....


----------



## KMK (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe both of you could agree on Rom 14:4:



> Who art thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Kill him to death, a lot.
> 
> 
> (of course, I _am_ kidding)



Re-baptize him? Baptizing and glorifying all in one action?


----------



## Theognome (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you straight-told him, "I do not wish to discuss this with you."?

Theognome


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Are you a theonomist, Josh? (just kidding)


----------



## Theognome (Aug 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> No, but I'm a Theognome-ist.



It's the rat brains that do it.

Theognome


----------



## Theognome (Aug 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Well, that just beats all. er, whom beats all, rather.

Theognome


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 14, 2009)

cbryant said:


> Moderators, if this isn't the appropriate forum, please move.
> 
> I have an over zealous SBC friend who is theologically educated that has never been able to accept that I am a paedobaptist. It seems like every conversation over the past 4 1/2 years he's tried to drag me into a debate on why paedobaptism isn't scriptural (In one conversation he said he was trying to bring me back to the faith )
> 
> ...



Don't take the bait. Talk about Rick Warren or VBS and don't let the conversation drift towards baptism. Ask about the 4 dominant groups in the SBC and see where that goes. Steer that one towards the Calvinist resurgence.


----------



## Herald (Aug 14, 2009)

cbryant said:


> Moderators, if this isn't the appropriate forum, please move.
> 
> I have an over zealous SBC friend who is theologically educated that has never been able to accept that I am a paedobaptist. It seems like every conversation over the past 4 1/2 years he's tried to drag me into a debate on why paedobaptism isn't scriptural (In one conversation he said he was trying to bring me back to the faith )
> 
> ...



This is such an easy answer it scares me. Politely tell him you refuse to discuss the subject, and then stick to it. If he persists then you persist in telling him you will not discuss it. Eventually he'll get it.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 14, 2009)

Obviously, it takes a Baptist to give advice on dealing with Baptists.


----------



## Herald (Aug 14, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Obviously, it takes a Baptist to give advice on dealing with Baptists.



Muskrat spleens!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 15, 2009)

This observation would work, I believe, regardless of which side in an argument is belligerent.

Instead of offering your "side" in the conversation, just rebut each point he makes. That's it, just rebuttal.

And if he demands that you "answer" some question of his, you can say "I'm not the one trying to convince my friend he's wrong. And I have no obligation to defend myself here. My defense isn't likely to convince you, and my aptitude for theological sparring will not make my conviction any weaker."

After a long series of losing his point, I think HE will stop. If he resorts to name-calling, or questioning your salvation, you can point out the insulting nature of the tactic, and ask him in Christian love to desist. If he refuses, then you might be looking at a person who is too tied up in gaining a personal victory in this contest, that he's willing to sacrifice a Christian friendship for the sake of pride.


----------



## ThomasCartwright (Aug 15, 2009)

Tell him he is wetter but not better!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 15, 2009)

I would second the advice to tell him it is not a topic for discussion, ref Romans 14.4 if he thinks he must save you from your heinous errors!

And if that fails, put your fingers in your ears, close your eyes, and shout very loudly 'Mongoose Livers' over and over again. When you open your eyes he will have disappeared.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 15, 2009)

I would ask him to explain my position (paedo) and WHY I believe it from scripture before he can call himself rebutting it.

Tell him that both Piper and Sproul (who disagree with each other) said that a mark of Christian charity is being able to do this exact thing BEFORE being zealous about attacking the opposing view. Otherwise, he hasn't earned the right to bring up the topic.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2009)

I believe the only way to deal with an overzealous credobaptist is a stake through the heart. For overzealous paedobaptists you need a silver bullet.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 15, 2009)

I think the best thing to do is bring the discussion back to our wonderful Saviour. I frequently have discussions with a charismatic friend and each time he starts to speak of the gifts, I try to bring the conversation back to Christ and Him crucified. Even though my doctrinal differences with this brother are major (many many more than just the gifts) I believe he is a true brother because of the zeal which he shows when Christ's sacrificial death is the topic of discussion, but furthermore this stops his ranting on the gifts, gives us a topic we agree on, and properly focuses us. I doubt we will discuss the mode and recipients of baptism in heaven, but Christ and Him crucified will be sung about for eternity.



------------------------------------------------------------------



Marrow Man said:


> I believe the only way to deal with an overzealous credobaptist is a stake through the heart. For overzealous paedobaptists you need a silver bullet.



Ahh man Werewolves are so much cooler than vampires...thats it I'm goin paedobaptist.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 15, 2009)

Give him a few days posting privilege to the Baptism forum so he can try to persuade the paedo's here. He will learn a lot. His head will be spinning.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 15, 2009)

cbryant said:


> Moderators, if this isn't the appropriate forum, please move.
> 
> I have an over zealous SBC friend who is theologically educated that has never been able to accept that I am a paedobaptist. It seems like every conversation over the past 4 1/2 years he's tried to drag me into a debate on why paedobaptism isn't scriptural (In one conversation he said he was trying to bring me back to the faith )
> 
> ...





I would, as others have said, just tell him that I wasn't going to discuss it. If that doesn't work, every time that he says something about baptism, just say, "Eeeggghht," loudly. Time it just right, so that when he says, "Bap.." you are in the process of "Eeeggghht!" Sooner or later he'll get the picture.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Ask about the 4 dominant groups in the SBC and see where that goes.



Which are?

As to the overzealous credo....silver bullet.

Oops...I see Tim says a stake. Hmmm...debatable.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 16, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Ask about the 4 dominant groups in the SBC and see where that goes.
> ...



Calvinist
Arminian
Dispensational
Charismatic

There are no "factions", but these co-exist under the Baptist faith & message doc. The borders also overlap within the camps.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



I see. True, but you'd probably find these groups within most evangelical groups. There are probably many more than this in the SBC, but I won't get into it. Personally, I don't know many that emphasis any of these aspects, especially the last two. but then I don't get out much. I think you are being kind when you say there are no factions.


----------



## ericknowsChrist (Sep 4, 2009)

I suggest lovingly avoiding the topic, decline to discuss, or switch the conversation to the CROSS, and other core doctrines which we all believe. 

Baptism **IS** important, but there are too many Godly Christians in His service on each side of the issue for me to waste time fighting with my brothers about it. I will occasionally discuss it with my brothers with whom I disagree, and am almost always eager to listen to sermons or studies regarding "the other side"... but I remain convinced one way while many of my brethren convinced otherwise. 

Just recently the issue came up with one of my closest friends who is an avowed paedo-baptist. He was initially surprised to learn I am a credo-baptist and I simply said I saw nothing constructive in bringing up a debate on the issue when there is so much in scripture that we can productively explore together and grow in our submission to the Spirit and in our appreciation of the Glory of our Lord and Savior. 

For years I attended paedo-baptist churches because of the strong reformed Biblical teaching. I did not have a problem disagreeing on this point. I find it ironic that my paedo-baptist friend now finds himself in a strong Bible teaching baptist congregation!


----------

